# Hello from me and my 4 kitties!



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi, everyone! I just joined recently and posted some pics of my babies, so check them out! 

Daisy was our first, and is 3. She's a striped calico with white points. I wanted a kitten, we got her from a local family who had one they were trying to find a home for. She is very temperamental and can be agressive sometimes, and I must admit she cooled my lifelong love for cats somewhat during her adolescence! She has mellowed some, but we have mostly learned when to leave her alone!

Frodo (fawn) and Lemur (black) are 2, and littermates. Not long after we moved into our new house, a pregnant stray showed up and started yowling at the door. We started feeding her, swearing we weren't taking in any more cats--but of course you know how that goes. My husband went out one day and found Lemur lying in the driveway; he thought she was dead! He picked her up and she was limp and very hot. He put her in a carrier and rushed to the vet--and was in an accident on the way there! Thank goodness her carrier was in the floor well of his truck. So he left his truck by the side of the road and ran the rest of the way to the vet's! And she was treated and turned out fine. So of course we had to bring her in, and then her brother. 

We are so glad we did; they have brought so much joy into our lives and we love them so much. Frodo is very smart and has a wonderful sense of humor; he loves to sit and look at himself in the mirror and twitch his tail when you make fun of his vanity. He also loves to fetch ice cubes! Lemur is a real cuddlebug. She is skittish of everyone but me, but at night loves to crawl under the covers to knead and drool! I don't mind the drool; she's just so sweet! She also likes to beg and wave her paw at you, claws out, when you're eating. Too funny!

Our latest addition is Xander, now 5 months, a grey tabby. I was watching TV one night with the windows closed but could hear a cat yowling outside. I went down to the road and found Xander, a tiny, starved kitten with a paralyzed front leg, in the ditch. Poor thing. But we had adopted our greyhound Willow not long before, and I was concerned on how she would react to such a tiny little thing. Plus I was worried about bringing disease to our other cats. But of course we couldn't leave him there, so we brought him in and shut him in the bathroom with food, water, and a litterbox for the night. The next morning I took him to the vet for a leukemia test, and tried not to bond with him while waiting for the results, but couldn't help it as he is so sweet and has so much energy! Thank goodness the test was negative, so we kept him. Poor thing got very sick soon after and had to be hospitalized, but is doing great now! He is so sweet and playful; he loves to rub his face against yours and try to shove his nose up yours!  He runs our other cats a little ragged, but I guess they're getting some exercise! :lol: 

We're currently trying to decide whether we should amputate his partially paralyzed front leg.  It works except from the wrist down, and it turns under so he limps on it when he walks. He holds it up when he runs and gets along fine since he's indoors, so we're not sure what to do. I'd love any thoughts or experience on that!

Our greyhound Willow loves Xander, since he's not scared of her like our adult cats were when she joined our family. Willow and Xander are great friends, and it make me so happy!

I look forward to becoming friends with you all!

Kristi and the furkids


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome among us , Kristi and all the babies!
I loved reading every bit of your story.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! It's nice to have you here!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Forum kristi


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kristi, Welcome! I'm so glad you took care of xander. I don't know whether it would be medically beneficial to remove part of his leg, but unless the vet recommended it, I would not. Is it possible for it to be braced? Or-- If his "knee" muscle is working, perhaps his ankle could be fused. Please ask the vet if that would be feasible. I'll send you a private message.


----------

